# am I being a bit thick here



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have Vodaphone .. card 

It tells me an SMS is 0.99 so that means 99 piastres?

Yet when I send a text to the Isle of Man it takes more.. it is taking 10LE


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> I have Vodaphone .. card
> 
> It tells me an SMS is 0.99 so that means 99 piastres?
> 
> Yet when I send a text to the Isle of Man it takes more.. it is taking 10LE


----------



## MirabotZ (Sep 29, 2012)

that sux...check their international text rates....I recently was charged over 1200.00 (US$)) for about a weeks worth of data via my Mobal brand sim card...i no longer have that cell sim...lesson learned...OUCH! :brick:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Just checked and it says 99piastres ... think a call into the showroom is in order


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Just checked and it says 99piastres ... think a call into the showroom is in order


Get ready for one of two things. They fix it...or they tell you the Isle of Man is a special case and rate.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Whitedesert said:


> Get ready for one of two things. They fix it...or they tell you the Isle of Man is a special case and rate.




Well the island is a tax haven so maybe they think I am texting to check up on my millions and can afford extra lol


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Well the island is a tax haven so maybe they think I am texting to check up on my millions and can afford extra lol


Lol....well are you not 

This is from Vodaphone....

All other countries, excluding Cuba, the Channel Islands and Isle of Man (these are not included in Vodafone International).


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hurghadapat said:


> Lol....well are you not
> 
> This is from Vodaphone....
> 
> All other countries, excluding Cuba, the Channel Islands and Isle of Man (these are not included in Vodafone International).




OMG I was only joking, I didn't see that about the IoM.. 



My millions look after themselves just ask the maid...


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

hurghadapat said:


> Lol....well are you not
> 
> This is from Vodaphone....
> 
> All other countries, excluding Cuba, the Channel Islands and Isle of Man (these are not included in Vodafone International).


 Mnnn, so according to Vodaphone Cuba, the Channel Islands and the Isle of Man is not an international destination...okay, now we know


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Whitedesert said:


> Mnnn, so according to Vodaphone Cuba, the Channel Islands and the Isle of Man is not an international destination...okay, now we know




now that is confusing lol


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> now that is confusing lol


Not to us, we understand these things, being already confused. But to the Cubans and the islanders? They might wonder about us all...


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> now that is confusing lol


Try and order anything from e-bay or amazon and more than likely they will tell you either can't deliver or postage will be extra to these places....strange but true


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hurghadapat said:


> Try and order anything from e-bay or amazon and more than likely they will tell you either can't deliver or postage will be extra to these places....strange but true




nothing strange about it... it was exactly the same to my village in Scotland.. Highlands and Islands pay higher rates,


----------

